# Wet curing a half leg of pork



## martyn c (Jan 4, 2017)

So, my first adventure at wet curing a ham, have started small just over a kilo, can anyone give advice on how long I should cure it for and then let it hang before it's ready.

Maybe not the right thing to ask in a smokers forum, sorry, but hay oh


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Martyn, this is a perfect question to ask on the forum, but you will get a better reply if you post this general discussion under pork or making bacon.

Or use the search bar. Plenty of post to read.

I personally do not wet cure, I prefer dry curing.


----------



## wade (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Martyn - is this a bone-in or a boneless ham?


----------

